# Homemade Honey Extractor



## abeille (Jun 12, 2003)

I am also curious about that. Hope someone can give us the info...


Hugo


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

I don't know anything about the above mentioned extractor but I was at the Northeast Oklahoma Beekeepers Assn. meeting once and they demonstrated a home made extractor with a plastic trash container with a block of wood in the bottom to support the basket arrangement. In the hole in the center they used the rattle ball from a paint can to cut down on friction. They used a variable speed cordless drill to drive it. The guy said that he had used it himself. Have fun.


----------

